# How to dispose of old unwanted substrate?



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

I have about 40 lbs of old substrate (sand) that I took out from a tank. My yard has no place for it. I guess I cannot put it in a trash can. How should I dispose of it?


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

That is a very good question. Around here, also the garbage collection specifies no soil, and I would assume they are also saying no to any bulk material like sand or gravel. 
I get rid of old substrate on my driveway, but it is a very large gravel area, so dumping more gravel (even 'Clown Puke') gradually blends with everything else. 

Got any friends with cactus collections? I'll bet they could blend the used sand in their soil mixes and have very well fertilized cacti!
Start your own cactus collection?


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I know you said you have no room for it in your backyard, but could you burry it?


----------



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Just dump it on the lawn and rake it out. On a golf course it would be called top dressing the greens.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

i would just throw it in the trash.
and if you think you'll have problems somehow you could throw a little bit per week.

you could save it till winter and throw it on the icy stairs

you could bring it back to the beach

start a dessert

make an ant farm

build a small sandbox for children.

build a small litter box for stray 

cats in the same spot if you dont have children

start another tank

make an ashtray outside out of an old coffee can and sand

i cant think of anything else right now i'm tired

make a sand trap at a golf course (idea stolen from jinx)


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

Give free sand away put it on craigslist or just put the bag out on the sidewalk with a big sign that says free sand.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you could wait till the street sweeper to drive buy and throw it in the street


----------



## F22 (Sep 21, 2008)

Make your own sandpaper.


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Chrisk-K said:


> My yard has no place for it.


Put it in your neighbors yard.


----------



## Capsaicin_MFK (Nov 15, 2009)

Chinese rock garden. make a tiny rake out of wood and get some stones.


----------



## Reginald2 (Mar 10, 2009)

Perhaps you could make a large charcoal fire and devise some sort of bellows. If you get the fire hot enough, you could make decorative glass.


----------



## fooledyas (Feb 22, 2010)

Gift wrap it and leave it on the front seat of your car with the windows open


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

fooledyas said:


> Gift wrap it and leave it on the front seat of your car with the windows open


 LMAO very clever!


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

Eden Marel said:


> Give free sand away put it on craigslist or just put the bag out on the sidewalk with a big sign that says free sand.


This is a good idea, but I think you would get better results if the sign says "DO NOT TAKE SAND". :icon_lol:


----------



## Chrisinator (Jun 5, 2008)

I would make a DIY background using styrofoam or great stuff and then silicone the sand on to it. That would be awesome.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

I'd put it in a bucket and keep it in the car for winter in case I get stuck on some ice. That's what I usually do with old blasting sand, aquarium gravel, etc.


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

DaveK said:


> This is a good idea, but I think you would get better results if the sign says "DO NOT TAKE SAND". :icon_lol:


So true!


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you could make a horsehoe pit


----------



## Eden Marel (Jan 28, 2010)

DaveK said:


> This is a good idea, but I think you would get better results if the sign says "DO NOT TAKE SAND". :icon_lol:


Reverse psychology ey? :icon_lol:


----------



## xmas_one (Feb 5, 2010)

thrak76 said:


> So true!



ahah, or somehow put a lock on it...


----------



## Chrisk-K (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for lots of cool suggestions. I'll store it in a 5g bucket and see what happens. A miniature Japanese garden sounds interesting.


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

you could plant a cactus.

what are you switching it out for?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

*The best yet. Offer it on craigslist.com for free.

Someone will take it off your hands.

You just have to bag it up out of your tank.*


----------

